# Creepy movements?



## laurajo (Jul 26, 2013)

Ok, I got everything I need for my room in a haunted house except one thing. Ok, I'm a marionette puppet, so my arms and legs will be attached to strings. I need to make people jump when they walk by. What kind of movements or sounds or anything I can do to make them run for their lives?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If they think you're a static prop, any simple movement will give you the desired effect because it will be unexpected.


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

I would think the creepiest movement would be if you were crumpled in a corner and could snap upwards as if the strings pulled you up, but I don't know how you could pull it off...


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Yeah, it would be creepy if you could make it look like the string on your head pulls you straight up while your arms and legs are still dangling. Especially if you're pulled up higher than normal eye-level. Maybe have a hidden box to stand on. Oo, or a hidden swing to support you so your legs aren't really interacting with the ground like they should be.


----------



## ocalicreek (Aug 1, 2013)

If the strings are made of a stretchy material, like an elastic cord, they could remain taut as you move toward the guests, then pull you back as you retreat to your prone position.

Galen


----------



## WickedBanshee (Sep 9, 2013)

If you made a fake wall, you could have just your head and arms through it, with a fake body attached to you. Have the body crumpled on the floor, then lift yourself up by your own "head" string.


----------

